
A Promise to Be Ethical in an Era of Immorality  - kqr2
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/30/business/30oath.html?_r=2&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
mhartl
_how to view business as more than a money-making enterprise, but part of a
large social community_

False dichotomies, how I loathe thee.

~~~
carbon8
Indeed, but considering the social impact of business has traditionally
required additional overhead. It even prevents entire business models and even
sectors (eg, the debt industry) without a series of mental leaps to justify it
as socially responsible. Fortunately, the perspective is shifting toward
frameworks where social responsibility can be a part of company culture in a
way that actually helps operations, like cost savings due to waste reduction.

------
pg
I don't think it's an _era of immorality._ Some lobbyists managed to convince
congress to remove some regulations that turned out to be important. But
people aren't significantly different from the way they were in the 80s or
90s.

------
marcusbooster
Reminds me of those little contracts they give high school kids promising not
to drink or have sex. You can't fight nature, I don't care what that little
laminated card in their wallet says.

~~~
seattlegeek
It's better than doing nothing. Even if it's only 5% effective, it may still
be worth it.

------
donaq
_The louder he talked of his honor, the faster we counted our spoons. - Ralph
Waldo Emerson_

Somehow, this quote leaps to mind after reading that article. In a field where
the primary means of keeping score is how much money you have, it seems to me
quite impossible for there to be success without avarice.

